
Three Ways (Times Three) for Entrepreneurs to Blow It - dshah
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/08/11/three-ways-times-three-for-entrepreneurs-to-blow-it/
======
bootload
_"... If one is going for a big market, you don’t want to ship one that has
bugs, right? That didn’t stop Microsoft—or many other successful software
companies, for that matter. The trick is understanding what bugs will be
tolerated by which portions of the market and limiting your sales to that
segment until your ready for others ..."_

Of course your customers don't mind bugs. It's not as if you have to be good
all the time? ... Hi my name is James from the _"Sloan School of Management"_.
You might remember me from strategies like the _"Outsource your development
staff"_ , _"Take more money than you need, spend like mad"_ , _"Customer
acquisition costs"_ and _"Let's stack the board"_.

